# Blinds for OUTSIDE the windows



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm thinking in this heat it would be good to have something I could fit on the OUTSIDE of an open window to keep the sun out without having to close the internal blinds.

Has anyone done this? What material would be best? Dark (as many Arabs wear) or light? Internal lining? Fasten on with elastic? Velcro? I'd want something that would take up very little storage space.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I think blinds out side windows are shutters and are very popular in some regions.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, sorry, I realise I didn't make clear I meant for the MH!


----------



## aross (Sep 28, 2021)

Have a look at Cameron McNeish's video on midges. He used magnetic tape.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

aross said:


> Have a look at Cameron McNeish's video on midges. He used magnetic tape.


Thanks - he was very entertaining, and as a Scot living in NI, I just loved listening to his accent! Magnetic tape might be a possibility but I think elastic or velcro would be simpler. Probably!


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I made a set from some left over silver screen material after I'd finished the set for the front windows. Use silver quilt side to sun and fixed to window with some plastic crocodile clips with a soft pad on each leg at the gripping part, very efficient.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have asked our daughter to make us some elasticated flat white sheets to go over the windows, with the elastic on the inside of the corners, pulling the edges together.

My rationale was that white will reflect much of the light but cotton will still allow some light but not all the heat, to pass through into the MH. I reckoned a double sheet would provide more than enough fabric for our windows.

If they ever appear, she has long term illness problems, uses a wheelchair, has a husband away as head chef on a barge on the Rhine until November and two VERY challenging boys aged 11 and 9. AND is living4 minutes from a forest fire site in the Charente Maritime….. so I may have to wait a while…..


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

We had those on one of our caravans and we have been talking about them on MHO.. 
Hans fixes awning rails above the windows and then wrapped the material round the window securing them together inside with Velcro.

The top slid into the awning rail, the two sides and bottom had flaps like the silver screens do then Velcro to hold the 3 sides together.
Worked extremely well until we forgot to take one of them off before haring down the M11, that one was lost forever. 
We made them from some green thin waterproof material.

Oh and of course the awning cord sown to the top


----------



## Camion (Jul 22, 2021)

The downside to having anything in contact with soft Perspex//Acrylic is the risk of abrasion. Any bit of grit between covering and plastic combined with constant breeze movement will tend to abrade perhaps leave a dull finish/scratch. Never carried out or seen a scientific study so I could be just blowing a load of hot air!
Definitely occurs when I cover my rear racked mbike I notice where the polyprop. cover has abraded plastic or paint finishes where constantly in contact, admittedly this is mostly when moving and over hundreds of miles.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

We, (my wife really), made some years back. They are quite effective and countered the problem of the built in silver backed blind blowing out of its tracks and trying to escape the van.

We bought deck chair canvas like material in Biarritz in typically basque colours. These were cut to size for each of the side windows, then ‘lined’ with repurposed reflective silver windscreen material, bought from Lidl’s centre aisle when on offer.

Black elastics were sewn on each side near the tops and a second set immediately above where the ratchet arms connect to the window. The lower set stops the whole blind from sliding down the window as it cannot slip below the arms of the window.

Very successful, open window to desired position, fit blind, and then close fly screen to prevent flies etc. No doubt the elastics will lose their elasticity at some point, but an easy repair.

Davy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Penquin said:


> AND is living4 minutes from a forest fire site in the Charente Maritime….. so I may have to wait a while


I do hope she stays safe Dave; that seems awfully close. 


TeamRienza said:


> We bought deck chair canvas like material in Biarritz in typically basque colours. These were cut to size for each of the side windows, then ‘lined’ with repurposed reflective silver windscreen material, bought from Lidl’s centre aisle when on offer.
> 
> Black elastics were sewn on each side near the tops and a second set immediately above where the ratchet arms connect to the window. The lower set stops the whole blind from sliding down the window as it cannot slip below the arms of the window.


That sounds exactly what I'm thinking of. When you say 'lined' Davy, was that in a pocket or just a backing? 

And I'm assuming the elastic was somehow joined after the blind was put in place (otherwise both elastics would be below the ratchet arms - am I right?


----------



## Camion (Jul 22, 2021)

Could change the van! 
Notin the French motorhome manufacturer had external solid window covers as integrated standard fit for many years perhaps they still do. I think the idea was as much for protection against stone wielding kids in Morocco (due to not being offered bon bons), as it was for sun protection. Shows there's been some kind of demand for ext. screening over the years.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Here are a few photos of one of our blinds. We have three, one for each window on the nearside (UK). The largest also fits on the other side of the van on the bedroom window, which is the only habitation window. The cab and associated windows are covered by a Silverscreen.

I was wrong regarding the lining, which is, in fact thermal curtain lining. I think the construction process is reasonably obvious and straight forward. The elastic is what I would term knicker elastic. You can see the top pair, which simply tie above the curve of the top corners, but the lower pair are fed behind the window pane above the struts which hold the window at your chosen position. This stops the whole blind from sliding down and off the window. A loop is stitched into the bottom to hook over the centrally located window catch, thus stopping the material from blowing upwards.

Hopefully the photos will give you a few pointers.

Davy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Very swish Davy! Love the material!

I've just knocked up 3 'pockets' from an old duvet cover. Somewhere in the van I have window sized bits of the thermal bubble stuff that I used to fit to the inside. I bet it tips down this weekend and I won't get a chance to try them out!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Nip across to Morocco and they make them up while you wait for a few dirhams. 










Pete


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Very nice Pete! Mine will be purely functional!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

They look good, quite a fashion statement,are they easy to fit ?


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We’ve got microfibr towels we have put some string on and put on the outside of window and tie string inside at top


----------



## Camion (Jul 22, 2021)

For a minute there I thought I was on mumsnet, was just about to post up suggestions for 
knitted steering wheel covers!

Only jesting!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

😂😂


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Camion said:


> For a minute there I thought I was on mumsnet, was just about to post up suggestions for
> knitted steering wheel covers!
> 
> Only jesting!


Its very good that you are willing to share your pattern….

Can I just point out to you that your one is crochet, notknitting…


----------



## Camion (Jul 22, 2021)

Only macho rawhide leather for me, coordinate nicely with my brace of whips.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I see you are fitting in nicely now Camion with your well developed sense of humour


----------



## Camion (Jul 22, 2021)

Is that a necessarily a positive thing lol.
You preempted my response before I did!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Camion said:


> Only macho rawhide leather for me, coordinate nicely with my brace of whip*pets.*


I have added the part that you missed out….

I am sure it was just a slip of the fingers…..


----------



## Camion (Jul 22, 2021)

You could be right, in either case they're snappy little bleeders.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Inspired by this thread and by a chap I was talking to on a campsite the other week, I have had a go at making my first window cover.

Prototype v1 has been produced and deployed. It took about 1.5 hours but that was with numerous measuring trips out to the MH and my slow sewing!

I used blackout material which has one silver side nd one white. I got it from Dunelm. The top strap is elastic cut to the width of the window. I then cut that in half; sewed it on to each side; then sewed velcro (around 3-4 inches) to each end. This provides some stretch to the elastic when its in situ. The lower loops go around the bottom window catches.

I'll give some thought on how to improve it ready for the next one I make and am open to suggestions. I like the idea of having lower ties instead of loops which could be threaded inside and wound around the lower window catches and then tied. This would make it more secure I think plus probably cheaper as less elastic would be required.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Update

Version 2 below 

On this version - and taking some inspiration from TeamRienza's version in the thread - I have...

- Replaced the lower loops with ties.

- Glued the velcro parts to the top elastic fasteners. The velcro I bought already has very sticky backing to it so a blobbed a few blobs of superglue on there as well. When I sewed the other ones the other day the sticky backing was that sticky it got all on my fingers and the needle so I had to use acetone to clean it off, so I reckon they should hold.

- Rounded off the corners

Only 2 more to do and I'll have a full set.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks good and plenty of inspiration from all on this thread, thanks.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Update
> 
> Version 2 below
> 
> ...


Looks a bit like one go these Graham. You´ll be making them for everyone soon 😁


----------

